# Chocolat...



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

... de Noël !!!

Je pense que ce thread peut intéresser tous les fans de chocolat 
Pour plus de précison :

1/ Quels sont vos chocolats préférés à noël ? :love:
2/ Quelle est votre tablette de chocolat préférée habituellement ?  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

1/ Ferrero rocher 
2/ Chocolat cote d'or noisette raisin sec :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Ferrero rocher



J'aurai parié des "mon chérie"  :rateau:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai parié des "mon chérie"  :rateau:


 ah bon ? pourquoi ? :rose:
et toi c'est quoi tes préférés ?


----------



## jpmiss (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Quels sont vos chocolats préférés à noël ? :love:


 Les marrons glacés


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

Kinder Surprise©


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Kinder Surprise©


 Y a des nouveaux kinder surprise "christmas" YOUPI !!!!


----------



## dool (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 2/ Quelle est votre tablette de chocolat préférée habituellement ?  :rateau:



Les bien formées mais pas trop...

 j'ai dérapé peut etre ?


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les bien formées mais pas trop...
> 
> j'ai dérapé peut etre ?


 nan pas du tout  
Les tablettes de chocolat, il faut tjs que ce soit bien formé


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Les bien formées mais pas trop...
> 
> j'ai dérapé peut etre ?



le "peut être" est de trop


----------



## duracel (21 Décembre 2004)

1/ les galets Rhin.
2/ Merveilles du monde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Décembre 2004)

Ben ; vu que en ce moment c'est un peu la merde dans ma vie sentimentale, ça serait plutôt : 

1) Cyanure, éclats de verre pilé de chez Lindt
2) Plaquette de 10 de chez Gilette

Memento mori et Carpe diem quand même :rose:


----------



## Nexka (21 Décembre 2004)

1- Pyrénnéens
2- Chocolat noir à 90% avec des morceaux de cacao dedans 

:love: :love:


----------



## VKTH (21 Décembre 2004)

1-marrons glacés
2-Milka au lait

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Franswa (21 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> 1-marrons glacés
> 2-Milka au lait
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


 Vive le milka !!!!!


----------



## queenlucia (21 Décembre 2004)

Bonsoir !!!  
 Une ovation pour le chocolat crêpe dentelle noir !!!

 Une rareté à déguster absolument !!! ( j'en rève d'ailleurs !! )


----------



## pixelemon (21 Décembre 2004)

noir absolu 91% cacao
galak (sorti du frigo)

mmmm


----------



## Cillian (21 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Quels sont vos chocolats préférés à noël ? :love:
> 2/ Quelle est votre tablette de chocolat préférée habituellement ?  :rateau:



Les cholalats noirs des artisants chocolatiers.
Mais attention à la crise de foie


----------



## Franswa (22 Décembre 2004)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Les cholalats noirs des artisants chocolatiers.
> Mais attention à la crise de foie


 Quand j'étais pitit, j'avais une crise de foie avec des carambar au caramel !!!


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

- Les chocolats fourrés de la confiserie au coin de la rue
- Excellence Lindt, chocolat noir 88% cacao


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

- Les chocolats fourrés de la confiserie au coin de la rue
- Excellence Lindt, chocolat noir 88% cacao


----------



## xanadu (22 Décembre 2004)

par exemple


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> par exemple



Pareil


----------



## r e m y (22 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> galak (sorti du frigo)


du galagalak en quelque sorte !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Décembre 2004)

xanadu a dit:
			
		

> par exemple


  miam!


----------



## Dedalus (22 Décembre 2004)

je déteste : les chocolats gras et très sucrés type Leonidas et autres
les chocolats au lait, le chocolat blanc, les bonbons chocolatés fantaisie

J'aime les tablettes maison (minimum 70-80 % de cacao) des vrais chocolatiers)
Le chocolat espagnol « à la taza » (tablettes qui se défont en paillettes pour obtenir le meilleur des chocolats à boire
les truffes maison au whisky
Les orangettes au chocolat noir artisanales

Il y a un chocolatier sublime à Bayonne (me souviens plus du nom, j'y vais lors de chaque feria)

ma recette budget-gourmet : acheter du chocolat de couverture au poids chez un très bon chocolatier et le casser au marteau 
(c'est devenu aujourd'hui un des treize desserts des Noël provençaux)

Une de mes adresses favorites :
Puyricard, à Paris, avenue Rapp et à Aix, Marseille, Arles, Montpellier, etc.


----------



## Couhoulinn (22 Décembre 2004)

Les belges n'ont pas encore attaqué le thread on dirait 

 Galler Powaaaaa!!!!


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Décembre 2004)

Le chocolat le meilleur du monde, sans hésiter, est celui des Kinder surprise.. :rose: 
Sinon en tablette, la toute simple tablette de chocolat au lait Lindt est.. wow.. :love:

Le chocolat noir je n'aime pas moi.. En plus il me fait éternuer.. :hein:


----------



## Dedalus (22 Décembre 2004)

Par contre, moi qui suis au quart irlandais, je dois avouer que les Irishmen sont bien nuls de ce côté là, tout comme les Brits.   
D'ailleurs la verte Erin est loin d'être un paradis gastronomique   à part les huîtres de Galway (presque aussi grosses que des coquilles Saint-jacques et délectables car charnues sans être trop grasses), je ne vois vraiment rien d'exceptionnel


----------



## Couhoulinn (22 Décembre 2004)

Un bon chocolat ne doit pas utiliser des graisses autres que celles issue des fèves de cacao.

 Pour voir la qualité d'un chocolat (ou sa bonne conservation), il faut regarder son brilliant : s'il a un aspect terne ou "grisé", c'est qu'il a mal été "glacé" ou mal conservé (trop chaud, trop froid, à l'air libre, ...)

 Le chocolat Kinder, oubliez! C'est encore pire que le chocolat Britannique : Cadburry's :rateau:

 C'est pas du chocolat comparé à des chocolat bas de gamme tel que Lindt ou Côte d'or.


----------



## alan.a (22 Décembre 2004)

Le côte d'or au lait, légèrement trempé dans un expresso maison.
le ragusa
et le gianduja d'un chocolatier de Rouen

en cochonneries , avec effet " madeleine "
flake, aéro et crunchie


----------



## Pierrou (22 Décembre 2004)

Moi perso tous ces chocolats " bas de gamme" comme tu dis Couhoulinn me donnent la gerbe, en revanche des assortiments très fin artisanaux........ :rateau: le bonheur ! Ah, et puis si une tablette de noir à 70-80% de cacao, je résiste pas !


----------



## Franswa (22 Décembre 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Un bon chocolat ne doit pas utiliser des graisses autres que celles issue des fèves de cacao.
> 
> Pour voir la qualité d'un chocolat (ou sa bonne conservation), il faut regarder son brilliant : s'il a un aspect terne ou "grisé", c'est qu'il a mal été "glacé" ou mal conservé (trop chaud, trop froid, à l'air libre, ...)
> 
> ...


 Merci pour la leçon !!! :love: Je note tout ça... comme ça, je suis sur d'offirir du bon chocolat pour noël


----------



## DandyWarhol (22 Décembre 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Un bon chocolat ne doit pas utiliser des graisses autres que celles issue des fèves de cacao.
> Pour voir la qualité d'un chocolat (ou sa bonne conservation), il faut regarder son brilliant : s'il a un aspect terne ou "grisé", c'est qu'il a mal été "glacé" ou mal conservé (trop chaud, trop froid, à l'air libre, ...)
> Le chocolat Kinder, oubliez! C'est encore pire que le chocolat Britannique : Cadburry's :rateau:
> C'est pas du chocolat comparé à des chocolat bas de gamme tel que Lindt ou Côte d'or.


Ca me fait toujours sourire ça, car c'est vrai qu'en théorie du BON chocolat devrait etre comme tu le dis. 
Mais le problème c'est que plus un chocolat est considéré comme bon moins il me plait en général.
Meme les fameuses boites de chocolats extra fins de Noel.. je les échange volontiers contre des Rochers Suchard moi!  
Je persiste, vive les Kinder! :love:


----------



## iTof (22 Décembre 2004)

vive les Kinder Surprise aussi :love:  (que l'on pique aux gamins avec ma douce    )
par contre, un bon noir amer avec un kawa, c'est pas "dégueu". Ma douce a un ballotin de chocolat sur sa table de chevet et m'en octroye 2 tous les jours  :rateau:   ( , elle n'est pas la journée en ce moment d'ailleurs  )
Après, un Milka au lait, des orangettes, des palets, des chocolats Suisse (surtout les très très grosses tablettes de près d'un kilo de la boîte de mon père :love: ) et les merveilleux chocolats Belges avec de la crème fraîche... :love: J'en mange très peu en fait, mais quand j'ai cela dans la tête, c'est fou 
> je vais préparer des truffes pour ce WE et j'ai pleins d'idées : truffes avec de la crème de marron, avec des noisettes pilées, avec une amande à l'intérieur, du coulis de framboise, truffes mixte chocolat noir/blanc, ... qui n'en voudra ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

moi j'aime pas top le choco lourd et trop parfumé donc mon peché  c'est 

Ferrero rocher et mon cheri
chocolat au lait avec noisettes entieres :love:





			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben ; vu que en ce moment c'est un peu la merde dans ma vie sentimentale, ça serait plutôt :
> 
> 1) Cyanure, éclats de verre pilé de chez Lindt
> 2) Plaquette de 10 de chez Gilette



tu es pas sur la bonne route :

1) le cyanure il est bon pour les rats 
2) le gilette defigurent et le poils restent 


je te propose un bon choco chaud bien epais id'italie , 
tu es partant ?     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

Moi mon chocolat préféré c'est le mélange, chocolat au lait, noisettes et raisin sec


----------



## Franswa (22 Décembre 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Moi mon chocolat préféré c'est le mélange, chocolat au lait, noisettes et raisin sec


 comme moi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu es pas sur la bonne route :
> 
> 1) le cyanure il est bon pour les rats
> 2) le gilette defigurent et le poils restent
> ...



Je connais pas :mouais: ... Allez ; pourquoi pas    Tu offres un Calva, après?  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas :mouais: ... Allez ; pourquoi pas    Tu offres un Calva, après?  :rateau:




pas la peine de faire  :mouais: 
mon choco italien est tres bon !!!  

bon bon pas le mien, celui qu' on trouve dans le salon thé italien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas la peine de faire  :mouais:
> mon choco italien est tres bon !!!
> 
> bon bon pas le mien, celui qu' on trouve dans le salon thé italien



Non, sérieux. Je connais pas du tout. J'en suis resté au Benco de mon enfance lointaine :bebe: d'où
ma totale ignorance, un rien dubitative. Mais je suis tout de même curieux de nature ;contrairement à ce que pourrait faire croire le   :mouais: de mon post précédent. Et l'italien du coin, il en a du Calva? Parce que le choco + Calva =    :rateau:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Joachim du Balay (23 Décembre 2004)

le chocolat noir a 72%, c'est le maximum idéal, avec l'équilibre parfait entre amertume et suavité... :love:

au dessus, ça devient franchement immangeable, trop acre, mais, évidemment, on ne peut pas empêcher certains de se vanter d'ingurgiter du 80%, ou même du 90%, bref , comme tjs, "d'avoir la plus grande"...:king: (..gueule ?  )


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

Pas d'accord (mais c'est subjectif : Je pourrais dire par exemple que c'est se vanter de dire qu'on apprécie les Kinder ; moi je ne peux pas avaler...) Pas la peine d'être agressif pour autant... personne ne l'a été jusqu'ici, c'est puéril

  

de 75 à 85 % ça dépend vraiment de la qualité du chocolat. Sûr que si c'est du chocolat industriel, c'est âcre ; si c'est du très bon chocolat, c'est simplement a-sucré (non sucré, mais sans âcreté.

Et il ne faut pas oublier que certaines recettes se font avec du chocolat non sucré : si tu fréquentes des restaurants mexicains (mexicains et non tex-mex), tu en auras des exemples


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Décembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'accord (mais c'est subjectif : Je pourrais dire par exemple que c'est se vanter de dire qu'on apprécie les Kinder ; moi je ne peux pas avaler...) Pas la peine d'être agressif pour autant... personne ne l'a été jusqu'ici, c'est puéril


C'est moi qui a été agressif?  Si tu as mal compris c'est que j'ai du mal m'exprimer.
Quand je disais que ça me fait sourire d'entendre dire ça, c'est que c'est vrai:
Ca me fait vraiment sourire, c'était pas ironique  Ca me fait sourire car c'est l'éternelle bataille entre les amateurs de chocolat au lait et les amateurs de chocolat à fort pourcentage da cacao..
Mais c'est une bataille rigolote, rien d'agressif ni puéril en cela.


----------



## pixelemon (23 Décembre 2004)

le matin avec un café serré a l'italienne un petit afterreight sorti du fridge...


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Décembre 2004)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> le matin avec un café serré a l'italienne un petit afterreight sorti du fridge...


J'espère ne pas choquer les experts en chocolat, mais... moi le matin, je suis pas contre une bonne cuillère de Nutella sur une baguette fraiche... :love: 
J'en reviens pas que j'ai parlé du chocolat des Kinder et que j'ai oublié le Nutella! 
Des amateurs..?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas choquer les experts en chocolat, mais... moi le matin, je suis pas contre une bonne cuillère de Nutella sur une baguette fraiche... :love:
> J'en reviens pas que j'ai parlé du chocolat des Kinder et que j'ai oublié le Nutella!
> Des amateurs..?




kinder pas trop (fiston par contre   )
nutella   mais je prefere cela dans l'aprem le matin dur a avaler


----------



## Dedalus (23 Décembre 2004)

DandyWarhol a écrit


> Si tu as mal compris c'est que j'ai du mal m'exprimer.




je ne te mettais absolument pas en cause, mais je répondais au post qui précède immédiatement le mien.  
Ça m'apprendra à ne pas citer avant de répondre ! au moins ça  évite les quiproquos


----------



## iTof (23 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas choquer les experts en chocolat, mais... moi le matin, je suis pas contre une bonne cuillère de Nutella sur une baguette fraiche... :love:
> J'en reviens pas que j'ai parlé du chocolat des Kinder et que j'ai oublié le Nutella!
> Des amateurs..?


 :love: là, je fais les truffes avec les enfants mais ce matin, c'était Nutella sur des tartines de pain blanc beurrée et trempées dans du chocolat chaud...  (vive le Beurre ! ) Allez, je prendrai des photo des truffes !


----------



## elodie77 (23 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> J'espère ne pas choquer les experts en chocolat, mais... moi le matin, je suis pas contre une bonne cuillère de Nutella sur une baguette fraiche... :love:
> J'en reviens pas que j'ai parlé du chocolat des Kinder et que j'ai oublié le Nutella!
> Des amateurs..?


Nuttela  et a toute heure, heu stop  il faut que je pense a ma cuisse:rose: 

et vous avez deja essayer le poulain a tartiner, c'est pareil que le nuttela mais c'est un peu mousseux et avec des eclats de noissette :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (23 Décembre 2004)

elodie77 a dit:
			
		

> Nuttela et a toute heure, heu stop il faut que je pense a ma cuisse:rose:
> 
> et vous avez deja essayer le poulain a tartiner, c'est pareil que le nuttela mais c'est un peu mousseux et avec des eclats de noissette :love:


"Ta" cuisse? :mouais: 

Oui le Poulain à tartiner ça peut effectivement faire l'affaire en cas de manque de Nutella, quand on en a plus...


----------



## elodie77 (23 Décembre 2004)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> "Ta" cuisse? :mouais:


mince je n'aurais qu'une jambe alors? 

ha non c'est bon j'en ai deux !! faute de frappe, mauvais nuit!!


----------



## Franswa (23 Décembre 2004)

VIVE LE NUTELLA !!!!!!!!!! :love:


----------



## nicogala (24 Décembre 2004)

1) palets d'or de chez Dromel et les Puyricards aussi...
2) gros noir de patisserie...finalement, après avoir tout goûté (24Kg rien que pour moi en 2000!)...ça reste le moins éc½urant



			
				Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un chocolatier sublime à Bayonne (me souviens plus du nom, j'y vais lors de chaque feria)


 c'est pas lui qui fait des "bouquets" de chocolat, en éclats de plaques ? et du chocolat au piment d'Espelette ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

*On dira ce qu'on voudra*
sur les Ferrero Rocher
mais je préfère tout de même les truffes.


----------



## quetzalk (24 Décembre 2005)

Sans vouloir être désagréable le Nutella® n'a rien mais rien à voir avec le chocolat... il n'y a que de la noisette dedans.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

*Les Mon Chéri©*
c'est bon aussi, pour la liqueur qu'il y a dedans.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les Mon Chéri©*
> c'est bon aussi, pour la liqueur qu'il y a dedans.



Ouais, mais tu peux te siffler une boutanche de bon kirsh sans être obligé de te farcir du chocolat de merde... :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je préfère tout de même *les truffes*....



veinard, c'est pas ça qui manque au bar...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> veinard, c'est pas ça qui manque au bar...




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## chokobelle (24 Décembre 2005)

Comment se fesse (ahah) que je n'ai point vu ce thread avant?    

Alors trio de tête dans les chocolats-artificiels-sa-mère:

1/ Les kinders (maxi, country et surprise de préfèrence, merci)

2/ Le milka au noisettes (pas celui d'hiver, il est trop dur, plusse celui du moins d'Aout, quand il te fond dans la main et que les noisettes se détachent)

3/ Le Nutella, sa mère, j'ai failli l'oublier. A la grande cuillère exclusivement, et après un ptit tour dans le four à micro-ondes.




Après dans les "vrais" chocolats, je préfère les tout bêtes tout noirs sans trukàlakon dedans, genre liqueur, pâte d'amande, et autres obscenités du chocolat 
J'accepte cependant les chocolats mendiants, avec dessus des amandes, noisettes, pistaches ENTIERES.





Voilà voilà, sinon des fois dans la vie je fais autre chose que manger du chocolat


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais tu peux te siffler une boutanche de bon kirsh sans être obligé de te farcir du chocolat de merde... :rateau:




*Ouais mais dans lesFerrero Rocher*
t'as que le chocolat, c'est moins drôle...







 
:bebe:


----------



## Giam_ (24 Décembre 2005)

De mon côté, j'aime assez les mélanges, les tout noirs - les chocolats haut de gamme - des "mon chéri" en mieux, et parce que l'alcool donne parfois un petit plus quant il n'étouffe pas le chocolat) Chocolaterie R.Réauté (fournisseurs de Maxim's :love:

sur ce,  joyeux lëon !


----------



## Dory (24 Décembre 2005)

Un café et un chocolat noir du vrai


----------



## duracel (24 Décembre 2005)

- tous les chococlats noirs,
- les tablettes merveilles du monde.  :love:


----------



## chokobelle (24 Décembre 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> - les tablettes merveilles du monde.  :love:



Haaaan ca existe encore ce truc  

Va falloir que j'étudie mieux le rayon chocolat la prochaine fois


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Décembre 2005)

*J'ai une devinette pour Sonnyboy*
Chocolat ça rime avec ... ?






:rateau:


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

toto.  

Edit : je ne repond pas à ta devinette (tout de façon la réponse c'est caca). merde.


----------



## Cillian (24 Décembre 2005)

Mais 1 kilo c'est un peu juste pour une conso-perso  






Pour la boite de Galler© je peux pas vous la montrer, elle est déjà emballée.

 Mais si vous insistez... 
​


----------



## Franswa (24 Décembre 2005)

Le chocolat ? 

*:love: Bon* :love:


----------



## Nobody (24 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais tu peux te siffler une boutanche de bon kirsh sans être obligé de te farcir du chocolat de merde... :rateau:


Exactement, mon bon! Alors, là, j'opine du chef (et de cheval). Font chier à planquer la gnôle au milieu d'un truc que t'as les mains dégueulasses quand t'as fini d'extraire ce qui t'intéresse!

Nan, y a rien de tel que les bonnes vieilles bouteilles en verre. Au moins, quand elles sont vides on peut les faire remplir.

Quand j'allais chez ma mère-grand lui apporter une galette et un petit pot de beurre, elle m'offrait des cerises à l'eau de vie.
BEN ELLE NOUS EMMERDAIT PAS AVEC UNE CROUTE BRUNATRE AUTOUR!!! Direct dans le verre et hop, à la petite cuillère! Ah! Elle savait vivre ma mère-grand! 




Fallait juste ramasser les noyaux par terre après, mais bon.


----------



## La mouette (24 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Fallait juste ramasser les noyaux par terre après, mais bon.




Pour les noyaux je laisse faire la nature ...


----------



## iNano (24 Décembre 2005)

A Noël, j'adore les truffes... (le reste de l'année j'en suis une... :rateau
Et le reste de l'année, c'est plutôt chocolat au lait... Le top, c'est chez un chocolatier bien sur... mais du bon chocolat suisse, ça le fait !  :love:


----------



## mikoo (24 Décembre 2005)

j'aime pas trop le chocolat à Noël, c'est trop cliché.  
("ohhh le rabajois!" oui bah quoi je suis de mauvaise humeur le 24 c'est pas ma faute.)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2005)

Rien en dessous de 82 % de cacao...


----------



## lumai (27 Décembre 2005)

Hum... que c'est bon les Daim !  :love:


----------



## iNano (28 Décembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hum... que c'est bon les Daim !  :love:


Cache ton paquet avant que Virpeen n'arrive !!!


----------



## lumai (28 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Cache ton paquet avant que Virpeen n'arrive !!!


Trop tard ! Y en a plus... :rose:


----------



## Franswa (28 Décembre 2005)

J'aime pas trop sucer les Daim's


----------

